# 14 Videos of US Soldiers Having Fun



## cn (9 May 2010)

I came across this video playlist of American Military personnel having some fun and I thought some of these were pretty entertaining (some more than others). You may have seen some of these clips before but I thought I'd share them anyway.

http://www.collegehumor.com/videos/playlist:soldierfun#1896223

hope you enjoy  

**Mods: I'm not sure if this qualifies as "Military Film" so feel free to move it to Radio Chatter(?) if you should see fit.


----------



## Nuggs (10 May 2010)

;D


----------



## medicineman (10 May 2010)

Those were amusing.

MM


----------



## Nesopgal (12 May 2010)

Very amusing!!
 ;D


----------

